# Project: Rage in the Machine



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 26, 2011)

*Specs:

AMD 1090T X6
MSI 880G-E45
4GB DDR3-1333
Radeon 6850
80GB Intel SSD
700 Watt PSU*​
I saw this skull on eBay and knew I had to have it on a wicked new build 







I chose a black Raidmax case as the canvas. I knew it needed to be plain because I would be ratically changing it and didn't want any snazzy features poking through 






It came with a cheap PSU, but I'm not using it 






Every evil case starts with red 






A 120mm intake fan is essential when using heat trapping expanding foam 






And another 120mm fan on top. Yes, it is off center on purpose 











Remember this boney hand? I pulled it off my GreatSatan mod 






Here's a small intake fan for the right side






I took this intake fan from my Clowned mod that my Mom never used 






I'm adding mounts for the spine I took from TheGreatSatan as well 






Here's where I break out the metal wire 











I guess this is supposedly used to clean paint brushes, or store them, or something. To me, I see a cool grill


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 26, 2011)

The arm also came from my GreatSatan mod. I originally thought this would be a terminator mod, since it's literally terminating some of my past projects 






Time to finally move on to the expanding foam. I have a bit of experience with this stuff and will make it look better than ever 






I had to carefully add foam to the DVD door without making it stick shut 






Then I added more to the top around the top exhaust that I purposely cut off center 
















Then I got to painting
















Next comes the skull


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 26, 2011)

I used a wire mesh frame that I slid the skull over and forgot to take a picture of it. Then I filled it with tons of foam.






Here's where this mod will differ from many others. I will spend a lot of time with a small brush making it absolutely perfect 





















I made sure the drive worked. Guess what? It didn't. I had to tear the old one away from the foam and put this one in. Then I had to refoam and paint...

Annoying 






The USB ports are actually part of a hub that is plugged into the real front panel ports. I put it on an angle because it looked better that way


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's my motherboard






And my spare 1090T






I even had a spare Radeon 6850 reference card laying around






All the parts are in and the system does start up. The motherboard is kind of cool because it has the power button right on the PCB






I'm using an 80GB Dane Elec SSD. It says it's actually a (1st generation) Intel X25 that was made by Dane Elec. They read at about 150MBps, which is slow for an SSD, but still quicker than a mechanical drive











I dropped in 6 gigs of RAM in a 2, 1, 2, 1 configuration and the BIOS reported that I had 12 gigs installed...?

Then a changed the locations of the sticks within the channels and it still said I had 12 gigs installed






Then I pulled out the two 1GB sticks and it reported the four remaining gigs correctly

And that's where it'll stay


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2011)

Why am I having a Deja Vu moment with this case build? Seems I have seen this exact build a couple years ago here (of course with different hardware).


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 26, 2011)

Here?


----------



## Smokyo7 (Apr 30, 2011)

This build makes me lol cause its awesome.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 3, 2011)

So I got this bag of goodies in the mail. The chocolate bunny is a different kind of goodie 






Now I start the assembly. The instructions are garbage so I'm going to wing it 
















Any ideas?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2011)

terminator hand and forearm


----------



## wolf (May 3, 2011)

that is one gnarly looking build dude, mad props! love the terminator hand too.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 3, 2011)

looks nice, cant wait for moar pics!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 4, 2011)

I attached the arm to the hand and started integrating foam too






Once the parts are all holding together with a little bit of epoxy, I fill in all the rest with more fleshy foam 






And now to add the silver 











Bloody stuff coming up next!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 4, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I attached the arm to the hand and started integrating foam too
> 
> http://www.pcmodhouse.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/p1070822.jpg
> 
> ...



are you familiar with drybrushing techniques?
if you would paint the arm black and then take an old,used brush, that is pretty bent aside or so, dip it in the silver slightly, and then rub it gently it over a piece of paper (toiletpaper works good) so only a bit of color stays around the stray brush hairs....then you wipe it gently over the surface, greatly improving the texture and looks of your build in general... you can use it for all kind of colors, and for your Models Skull, and "Flesh" to retexture it in a better looking way.

Here is a Page that explains it pretty good, and includes 2 videos that show what i mean in exactly the same way... i would really recommend you to watch them! 

EDIT:
just to add: i did it for years, with Warhammer Miniatures, and it works pretty awesome, and was the first trick, that made me able to make something look cool in an easy way, and that also really quick, so it doesnt hinder your working flow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 4, 2011)

I started putting in the red flesh


----------



## arnoo1 (May 4, 2011)

I took so cool!!! But the idea that it could be a human is to creapy for me! But the idea is cool


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 4, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I started putting in the red flesh
> 
> http://www.pcmodhouse.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/p1070830.jpg



have you read my post, and considered it? it would make your build look much nicer, i can promise you that!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 5, 2011)

Yes I havem but I'm nearly done anyway and I already know where I'm taking this project to. I do appreciate the video link, it was an interesting piece.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 5, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Yes I havem but I'm nearly done anyway and I already know where I'm taking this project to. I do appreciate the video link, it was an interesting piece.



When i was a Tabletopper, we had a saying: "Something is done when it cant be made better"
If you just do it for yourself, and its just like a cool weekend project... then i guess your way of doing this is right. But if you want People, to awe this rig, and to drool over it... to make it a real casemod.... well, then this is a pretty good start. 
but not enough 
i would be sad, if this project would be affected by rushing it, as i found the whole idea with implementing the spine and arms pretty unique.
No, problem, if you really want to learn, how to paint, then there is a bunch of different Techniques, that can have an extreme effect on how good your painted things look... 
for example, this guy, was probably mostly bare, white resin, before someone used that techniques, to put life in him:


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 17, 2011)

I have these flames from when I made El Diablo






I just had to make them red






And then I mounted them to the Video card with some epoxy, leaving the vents clear 











And now it looks really hot!


----------



## Frick (May 17, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Why am I having a Deja Vu moment with this case build? Seems I have seen this exact build a couple years ago here (of course with different hardware).



Yeah I remember that too. Was that the mod that included some curses at his exwife for selling his stuff so he had to buy new subpar tools?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jun 3, 2011)

Complete:


----------



## Smokyo7 (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks sick dude, nice work. You should sleeve those cables red too, that'd look awesome.


----------

